# LOWRIDERFEST SAN DIEGO - JULY 10, 2011



## MOBILETRENZ (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

gonna be good show


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 11:05 AM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR.......................

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

..... WILL BE THERE REPPIN..NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 2 2011, 03:55 AM~19764745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 01:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !!!! THIS SHOW IS BADDASS !!! CAN'T WAIT......SOM MANY LADIES HERE... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 3 2011, 07:22 PM~19781195
> *DAMN !!!! THIS SHOW IS BADDASS !!! CAN'T WAIT......SOM MANY LADIES HERE... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 4 2011, 05:55 PM~19789822
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AND ITS WORTH IT....HOMIE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 4 2011, 03:55 PM~19789822
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Real nice show last year! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM STREETS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 01:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New wave so. Cal will be there again this year!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=6&year=2011


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Feb 7 2011, 11:53 AM~19808759
> *POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=6&year=2011
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 8 2011, 08:36 AM~19816710
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Is Bird & Crew the Judge for this?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 9 2011, 07:47 PM~19830561
> *Is Bird & Crew the Judge for this?
> *


x 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 10 2011, 03:25 PM~19837877
> *x 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 9 2011, 05:47 PM~19830561
> *Is Bird & Crew the Judge for this?
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 11:05 AM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 17 2011, 05:32 AM~19890978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

How much are vendor booths here??


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 16 2011, 05:07 PM~19886148
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 01:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

THE CROWD of SD WILL BE IN FULL FORCE...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what about da hop???????????BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2011, 10:10 AM~19958462
> *what about da hop???????????BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2011, 10:10 AM~19958462
> *what about da hop???????????BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

sd


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 9 2011, 06:47 PM~19830561
> *Is Bird & Crew the Judge for this?
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20046017
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82brwnregal_@Mar 9 2011, 09:13 PM~20055675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what about da hop???????????BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;</span></span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2011, 10:34 AM~20058373
> *[/color]
> *



X 2 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 08:02 AM~20066502
> *
> *


Yes My crew SIC productions will be judging this show


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 06:29 PM~20071113
> *Yes My crew SIC productions will be judging this show
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@Feb 24 2011, 07:40 PM~19953909
> *THE CROWD of SD WILL BE IN FULL FORCE...   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


U GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P1DAILY619_@Mar 12 2011, 02:12 AM~20073621
> *U GOT THAT RIGHT
> *


Hope to see all of SD out here to support Ed and Emil. Aswell as out of towners


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 12 2011, 09:28 AM~20074738
> *Hope to see all of SD out here to support Ed and Emil.  Aswell as out of towners
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 01:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*  what it do raza*


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Mar 16 2011, 09:57 PM~20110533
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LatinstyleVP66 (Jul 31, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2011, 11:29 PM~20166221
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 24 2011, 11:50 AM~20169328
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2011, 03:55 PM~20187340
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 01:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 30 2011, 10:11 PM~20224479
> *:drama:  :drama:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Registrations for this show will be out in the next week or two.


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 5 2011, 05:08 PM~20267353
> *Registrations for this show will be out in the next week or two.
> *


DAM I NEED TOP FINISH MY CAR


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Apr 5 2011, 07:37 PM~20268129
> *DAM I NEED TOP FINISH MY CAR
> *


its looking nice !!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 5 2011, 07:44 PM~20268912
> *its looking nice !!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Apr 15 2011, 11:01 AM~20345836
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20361612
> *
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 19 2011, 07:26 PM~20376588
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 07:12 AM~20395382
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Apr 27 2011, 01:03 PM~20432556
> *
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 3 2011, 08:22 PM~19781195
> *DAMN !!!! THIS SHOW IS BADDASS !!! CAN'T WAIT......SOM MANY LADIES HERE... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 3 2011, 01:28 PM~20476292
> *
> *


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Where's it at? Quallcomm?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@May 5 2011, 04:23 PM~20492889
> *Where's it at? Quallcomm?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 6 2011, 02:58 PM~20498822
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, HAVE A GOOD SHOW!

CHECK OUT OUR INFO BELOW:

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 10 2011, 09:16 AM~20521767
> *
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 6 2011, 03:58 PM~20498822
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2011, 07:07 PM~20573818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 18 2011, 11:39 AM~20578344
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2011, 06:07 PM~20573818
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2011, 07:07 PM~20573818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:x: :x:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2011, 08:07 AM~20592135
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 20 2011, 01:05 PM~20593990
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 20 2011, 02:05 PM~20593990
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jan 31 2011, 12:05 PM~19746015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 20 2011, 02:05 PM~20593990
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627912
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


----------



## LatinstyleVP66 (Jul 31, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LatinstyleVP66 said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


 To register for this show go to the website
www.lowriderfest.com


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CAN WE PAY DAY OF THE SHOW HOW DAY OF SHOW


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

IM READY....CANT WAIT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RIDES3 said:


> CAN WE PAY DAY OF THE SHOW HOW DAY OF SHOW


 Yes you can


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

lets get a roll call going here.... who's going to this show rep your club...:thumbsup:


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lou dog said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

looks like layitlow took a big hit with this damn update :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

lou dog said:


> lets get a roll call going here.... who's going to this show rep your club...:thumbsup:


 DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;IN DA HOUSE


Just a couple weeks away. Gonna be good


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

:inout::inout:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get ready sandiego'''''''''i heard todd cumming looking for some one


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

Is anyone moving in on sunday??? is this allowed ?


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR.......................
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


just 2 more weeks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> :inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout:


:h5::naughty:


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)

klique will be there.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone knows If there is move in on Sunday too. Also is this a pre reg show only. Or can we roll in on Sunday


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

individuals sd said:


> DAMN !!!! THIS SHOW IS BADDASS !!! CAN'T WAIT......SOM MANY LADIES HERE... :worship: :worship: :worship:


:fool2::run::boink::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

majestics619 said:


> The Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Anyone knows If there is move in on Sunday too. Also is this a pre reg show only. Or can we roll in on Sunday


Damn. I guess noone has info on this show


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bird said:


>





individuals sd said:


> :cheesy: :cheesy:


 big AL SAID IT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Damn. I guess noone has info on this show


log on to lowriderfest.com they'll give u all the info..!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Damn. I guess noone has info on this show


log on to lowriderfest.com they'll give u all the info..!!!!


----------



## LatinstyleVP66 (Jul 31, 2010)

Latin Style CC up and ready for fest. Can't wait.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hoping for a good turnout. I'll be flying in to San Diego from Indiana for a week. Anything else going on between the 6th and 12th?????


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Hoping for a good turnout. I'll be flying in to San Diego from Indiana for a week. Anything else going on between the 6th and 12th?????


Tuesday evenings at 4pm in the city of chula vista on 3rd Ave. They have a cruise night, it gets good for a few hours.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

majestics619 said:


> The Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


 Directions from Stadium. Take I-15 south about 1 mile exit on El Cajon Blvd. Make a right and go west past 30th St. You'll run in to everyone their. Please park in the street and not in any ones business so that the police won't mess with us. See you their


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

DAMN, THE SHOW IS FINALLY HERE.....!!!!! IT SHOULD BE 90 DEGREES @ QUALCOMM.. LOTS OF TINY LIL CLOTHE ON THEM FEMALES !!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty::fool2::boink::run::rimshot:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

*INDIVIDUALS c.c 4 LIFE*


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


> *INDIVIDUALS c.c 4 LIFE*


:barf::fool2::fool2::fool2::bowrofl::run::boink:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

majestics619 said:


> Tuesday evenings at 4pm in the city of chula vista on 3rd Ave. They have a cruise night, it gets good for a few hours.


THANKS HOMIE! I'M GOING TO CHECK OUT THE SHOW AND CRUISES TOO. i GOT MY CAMERA READY FOR SOME cALI RIDING!


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

individuals sd said:


> DAMN, THE SHOW IS FINALLY HERE.....!!!!! IT SHOULD BE 90 DEGREES @ QUALCOMM.. LOTS OF TINY LIL CLOTHE ON THEM FEMALES !!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty::fool2::boink::run::rimshot:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

any body knows if this show is for lowrider bikes and if u have to be pre-regester or u could just go on sat


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid will have plenty ice cold koolaid for the crownd see u at the hopp


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

*koolaid lowriderfest*

koolaid will have plenty ice cold koolaid for the crownd see u at the hopp


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT S DA PAYOUT 4 DA HOPPERS;;COUS


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

David Cervantes said:


> any body knows if this show is for lowrider bikes and if u have to be pre-regester or u could just go on sat


there will be a bike category.....as for move in on sat. e-mail the dude at mobiltrendz.com


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

The fam will b there, Strictly Family!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just a couple days away. Gonna be a good show


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

sundays forecast...Cloudy in the morning...becoming mostly sunny. Patchy fog in the morning. Highs 68 to 73 near the coast to 73 to 78 inland. great weather for a show ill be out there


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


>


SIMON !!!! COMPA..........


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tttt


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

eor fest


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of space for anyone intereested in showing. Gonna be a good show


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bird said:


> Still plenty of space for anyone intereested in showing. Gonna be a good show


:thumbsup:What time is move in?...so we can still pay at the gate


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

Bird said:


> Still plenty of space for anyone intereested in showing. Gonna be a good show


can you pay at the gate if people still wanna show and how much is it? is it still 45 ?


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

MOVE IN IS TOMORROW FROM 12-6 PM........

AND U CAN STILL REGISTER TOMORROW ALSO.......


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

*


EL KOLORADO said:



MOVE IN IS TOMORROW FROM 12-6 PM........

Click to expand...

*


EL KOLORADO said:


> *AND U CAN STILL REGISTER TOMORROW ALSO.......*




*PUT DOWN MIDNIGHT VISION CC FOR THREE CARS... OUT OF SANTA ANA TO REPERSENT..................*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

EL KOLORADO said:


> MOVE IN IS TOMORROW FROM 12-6 PM........
> 
> AND U CAN STILL REGISTER TOMORROW ALSO.......


 I called the guy from mobil trends a few days ago and he told me it was sold out? So what's the real story .


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

It's not sold out.


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

*:thumbsup:STREET KINGZ C.C. WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

EL KOLORADO said:


> MOVE IN IS TOMORROW FROM 12-6 PM........
> 
> AND U CAN STILL REGISTER TOMORROW ALSO.......


Wow, the check in time seems kind of odd.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine! Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

cool jae, me and my dad will be there with the rag 64. stop by if u see us


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

R THEY GOING TO LET CARS IN THE MORNING?


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> R THEY GOING TO LET CARS IN THE MORNING?


I think they are but you got to be there early


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Wut time is rollin


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

majestics619 said:


> I think they are but you got to be there early


 Wut time can i show up.or wut time r they going to let cars roll in.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

I hope they let us in. I'm coming from hemet. Be there at 630.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

swangin68 said:


> I hope they let us in. I'm coming from hemet. Be there at 630.


 Im leaving o*c bout two in da morn that line gona b krazy


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Damn I hope not..


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

place is crazy


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

What's going down after? Rolled from oc cruised SD all day...where's the after party? Marcos Brown Pride CC OC!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

El cajon blvd after show cruise.. Off the 805


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS.


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

heard EL CAJON BLVD IS CRACCIN RIGHT NOW!! ON MY WAY!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

worked the event posting a few pic I snapped on my phone


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

boricua619` said:


>


Ray's regal, reppin MemberS only cc. TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wasup Amahury the regal took first place at the Tradition show today in fontana Shirley is excited . how was the show down there ?






check out my grandsons pedal car it also took first place


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

[URL="http://i54.tinypic.com/1hrnzr.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i54.tinypic.com/1hrnzr.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]http://i52.tinypic.com/2agm0j9.jpg


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

need more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics Car Club


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics LA


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

majestics619 said:


> Majestics Car Club


damn diggin that color on tha tray car badass :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)

more pictures

Mad Hopper Entertainment – Orange County Nightlife – Photography – Los Angeles – Party Scene

facebook peter castro


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

One quick pic from the cruise after the show.
I will post more pics later just gettin settled back in at home!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

MORE PICS @ outnaboutpics.com AND DONT FORGET TO REGISTER IN THE PARTY SCENE FOR THIS MONTHS GIVE AWAY SPONSORED BY BRISTOL SOUND!!!http://outnaboutpics.com/


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

‪lowriderfest San Diego kool-aid 2011‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

bad ass car


----------

